# Problema file system post installazione

## f0llia

Ciao, ho provato a installare da liveCD 2005.0 e tutto è andato ok..il problema è che al reboot al momento del check dei filesystem mi da un errore... mi dice che hda1 (la mia boot) non è in un formato tipo ext2 o etx3 ... mentre anche controllando in fstab è tutto in ordine..!

Che puo essere ? tnx

----------

## Scen

Al momento della creazione dei vari filesystem (mkfs.tipofilesystem, ecc.) sei sicuro di aver creato /dev/hda1 come ext3?

Con un

```

cfdisk /dev/hda

```

dovresti riuscire a vedere i tipi di filesystem delle varie partizioni

----------

## f0llia

certo, sempre usato mke2fs -j /dev/hda1 e mkreiserfs per /dev/hda3

----------

## f0llia

Sto rifacendo il tutto .. ho creato il filesystem della boot /dev/hda1 con mke2fs -j /dev/hda1, al momento di montarlo mi da un warning:

```

EXT2-fs warning (device hda1): ext2_fill_super: mounting ext3 filesystem as ext2

```

Perche me lo monta come ext2 ?

Comunque riavviando e trovando l'errore avevo provato a rifare l'install usando ext2 con fs per la boot.. niente warning ma sempre il problema al riavvio!  :Neutral: 

----------

## f0llia

Niente da fare.. reinstallato per la 4 volta ma :

```

* starting devfsd...

/sbin/rc: line 271: /sbin/devfsd: No such file or direcory     [!!]

..

..

..

* Checking root filesystem...

fsck: fsck.ReiserFS: not found

fcsk: Error 2 while executing fcsk.ReiserFS for /dev/hda3  [ok]

* Remounting root filesystem read/write                          [ok]

* Setting hostname                                                        [ok]

* Calculating module dependencies                                  [ok]

* Checking all filesystem...

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda1

/dev/hda1:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. if the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem ( and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

* Fsck could not repair all errors, manual repair needed    [!!]

```

Help pls  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

prova a postare l'fstab

----------

## bender86

Non è che c'è qualche problema con i device?

Se all'inizio dice 

```
/sbin/devfsd: No such file or direcory
```

 e poi 

```
No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda1
```

 Probabilmente non hai abilitato devfs nel kernel, o comunque il problema ruota intorno ad esso.

----------

## f0llia

Eccolo:

```

 cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda3               /               ReiserFS        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

----------

## f0llia

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Non è che c'è qualche problema con i device?
> 
> Se all'inizio dice 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nel kernel in File system ho abilitato:

```
 

<*> Second extended fs support                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                             [ ]   Ext2 extended attributes                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                             <*> Ext3 journalling file system support                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                             [*]   Ext3 extended attributes                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                             [ ]     Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists                                                                    │ │

  │ │                                             [ ]     Ext3 Security Labels                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                             [ ] JBD (ext3) debugging support                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                             <*> Reiserfs support                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                             [ ]   Enable reiserfs debug mode                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                             [ ]   Stats in /proc/fs/reiserfs                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                             [ ]   ReiserFS extended attributes                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                             < > JFS filesystem support                                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                                 XFS support  --->                                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                             < > Minix fs support                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                             < > ROM file system support                                                                                │ │

  │ │                                             [*] Inotify file change notification support                                                               │ │

  │ │                                             [ ] Quota support                                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                             < > Kernel automounter support                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                             <*> Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3)                                                │ │

  │ │                                                 CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems  --->                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                                 DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems  --->                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                                 Pseudo filesystems  --->                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                                 Miscellaneous filesystems  --->                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                                 Network File Systems  --->                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                                 Partition Types  --->                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                                 Native Language Support  --->   

e in Pseudo file system: 

 [*] /proc file system support                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                                [*]   /proc/kcore support                                                                               │ │

  │ │                                                [*] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                                [*]   Automatically mount at boot                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                                [ ]   Debug devfs                                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                                [ ] /dev/pts Extended Attributes                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                                [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)                                                  │ │

  │ │                                                [ ]   tmpfs Extended Attributes                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                                [ ] HugeTLB file system support                  

```

----------

## bender86

Se non mi ricordo male, impostare 

```
Automatically mount at boot
```

 per devfs creava problemi (a me no, ma ad altri sì), quindi prova a disabilitarlo e a passare come opzione al boot 

```
devfs=mount
```

Poi potresti guardare nel file /etc/conf.d/rc. Dovrebbero esserci le impostazioni per i device 

```
RC_DEVICES="devfs"
```

Nel baselayout vecchio però era diverso, qualcosa come GENTOO_USE_DEVFS se non ricordo male, comunque il file è ben commentato, dovresti riuscire a capire lo stesso (sempre che il problema sia qua).

EDIT:

No, nel baselayout vecchio era RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="yes|no" (e comunque è meglio lasciarlo su yes)Last edited by bender86 on Wed Jul 06, 2005 6:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## f0llia

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> Se non mi ricordo male, impostare 
> 
> ```
> Automatically mount at boot
> ```
> ...

 

Disabilitandolo non cambia nulla...

 *bender86 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi potresti guardare nel file /etc/conf.d/rc. Dovrebbero esserci le impostazioni per i device 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Il mio /etc/conf.d/rc :

```

# /etc/conf.d/rc:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/rc,v 1.13 2004/02/26 18:01:29 azarah Exp $

#

# Global config file for the Gentoo RC System

#

# NOTE: most of these are not in use yet!!

#

# This is the amount of tty's used in most of the rc-scripts (like

# consolefont, numlock, etc

RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

# Set to "yes" if you want the rc system to try and start services

# in parallel for slight speed improvement.

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

# Set to "yes" if the default behaviour of at least one net.*

# service starting beside net.lo is NOT enouth to consider

# the 'net' dependency up and running.

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

# Set to "yes" if you want to save /dev to a tarball on shutdown

# and restore it on startup.  This is useful if you have a lot of

# custom device nodes that udev do not handle/know about.

# (ONLY used by UDEV enabled systems!)

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"

# Set to "yes" if you want devfsd to start upon bootup.  This is

# the default for Gentoo.

# Set to "no" only if you understand the full implications.  A

# number of files may need to be altered (i.e. /etc/inittab,

# /etc/fstab, etc.).

# Also note that it does _NOT_ start for UDEV enabled systems,

# even if RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="yes" ...

RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="yes"

# Set to "yes" if stop-daemon() should always retry killing the

# service if it fails the first time.

RC_RETRY_KILL="yes"

# Set the amount of seconds stop-daemon() should wait between

# retries.  $RC_RETRY_KILL should be set to "yes".

RC_RETRY_TIMEOUT=1

# Set the amount of times stop-daemon() should try to kill

# a service before giving up.  $RC_RETRY_KILL should be set to "yes".

RC_RETRY_COUNT=5

# Set to "yes" if stop-daemon() should fail if the service

# is marked as started, but not actually running on stop.

RC_FAIL_ON_ZOMBIE="no"

#

# Internal configuration variables

#

# NB:  These are for advanced users, and you should really

#      know what you are doing before changing them!

#

# rc-scripts dep-cache directory

#

# NOTE:  Do not remove the next line, as its needed by the baselayout ebuild!

#

#  svcdir="/var/lib/init.d"

svcdir="/var/lib/init.d"

# Should we mount $svcdir as a tmpfs or ramfs for some speed

# increase for slower machines, or for the more extreme setups ?

svcmount="no"

# FS type that should be used for $svcdir.  Note that you need

# $svcmount above set to "yes" for this to work ...  Currently

# "tmpfs" and "ramfs" are supported, with "tmpfs" the default.

svcfstype="tmpfs"

# Size of $svcdir in KB

svcsize=2048

```

----------

## bender86

Ora che guardo bene 

```
/sbin/rc: line 271: /sbin/devfsd: No such file or direcory     [!!]
```

E' il programma devfsd che manca. Devi installare sys-fs/devfsd.

Però prima controlla se hai installato udev e nel caso prova a passare al boot 

```
gentoo=nodevfs
```

Devfs è stato rimpiazzato da udev, quindi è possibile che abbia installato quello, ma che gentoo cerchi ancora di avviare devfsd (che non c'è, quindi non crea i device).

Se hai udev ma non riesci a farlo funzionare, prova a leggere qua

----------

## f0llia

Udev sembra esserci:

```

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 058

      Latest version installed: 045

      Size of downloaded files: 412 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev.html

      Description: Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:     GPL-2

```

..

----------

## .:chrome:.

però non gli hai detto di NON avviare devfsd

```
RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="no"
```

----------

## f0llia

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> però non gli hai detto di NON avviare devfsd
> 
> ```
> RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="no"
> ```
> ...

 

ho cambiato da yes a no ... ma mi da lo stesso identico problema ..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *f0llia wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   però non gli hai detto di NON avviare devfsd
> 
> ```
> RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="no"
> ```
> ...

 

non è che hai messo il nuovo baselayout e NON hai aggiornato il tuo file di configurazione? quello che riporti è il vecchio formato

----------

## f0llia

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *f0llia wrote:*    *k.gothmog wrote:*   però non gli hai detto di NON avviare devfsd
> 
> ```
> RC_DEVFSD_STARTUP="no"
> ```
> ...

 

Non ho fatto nulla di particolare.. ho installato partendo da livecd 2005.0 seuendo passo passo l'handbook http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml e al riavvio mi si presentano quei problemi..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Non ho fatto nulla di particolare.. ho installato partendo da livecd 2005.0 seuendo passo passo l'handbook http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml e al riavvio mi si presentano quei problemi..

 

a rigor di logica, però, quel file non dovrebbe essere in quel formato, a men che tu non abbia scompattato l'albero di portage dal CD invece che fare il sync.

prova a fare il sync e poi un 

```
emerge -uD world --newuse
```

----------

## f0llia

ho scaricato portage dal mirror dell'uni di pavoda (era il portage 20050705) ... e emerge non ne vuol sapere di andare ... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

boh... a me non torna quel formato di rc.conf.

ti posto il mio, così vedi:

```
# /etc/conf.d/rc: Global config file for the Gentoo RC System

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/rc,v 1.20.2.7 2005/05/17 00:12:03 vapier Exp $

# This is the number of tty's used in most of the rc-scripts (like

# consolefont, numlock, etc ...)

RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

# Set to "yes" if you want the rc system to try and start services

# in parallel for a slight speed improvement.

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

# RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING allows some flexibility with the 'net' service.

# The following values are allowed:

#  none  - The 'net' service is always considered up.

#  no    - This basically means that at least one net.* service besides net.lo

#          must be up.  This can be used by notebook users that have a wifi and

#          a static nic, and only wants one up at any given time to have the

#          'net' service seen as up.

#  lo    - This is the same as the 'no' option, but net.lo is also counted.

#          This should be useful to people that do not care about any specific

#          interface being up at boot.

#  yes   - For this ALL network interfaces MUST be up for the 'net' service to

#          be considered up.

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

# RC_VOLUME_ORDER allows you to specify, or even remove the volume setup

# for various volume managers (MD, EVMS2, LVM, DM, etc).  Note that the are

# stopped in reverse order.

RC_VOLUME_ORDER="raid evms lvm dm"

# RC_USE_FSTAB allows you to override the default mount options for the 

# standard /proc, /sys, /dev, and /dev/pts mount points.  Note that this 

# is the new way for selecting ramfs/tmpfs/etc... for udev mounting.

RC_USE_FSTAB="no"

# RC_FORCE_AUTO tries its best to prevent user interaction during the boot and 

# shutdown process.  For example, fsck will automatically be run or volumes 

# remounted to create proper directory trees.  This feature can be dangerous 

# and is meant ONLY for headless machines where getting a physical console 

# hooked up is a huge pita.

RC_FORCE_AUTO="no"

# Use this variable to control the /dev management behavior.

#  auto   - let the scripts figure out what's best at boot

#  devfs  - use devfs (requires sys-fs/devfsd)

#  udev   - use udev (requires sys-fs/udev)

#  static - let the user manage /dev

RC_DEVICES="auto"

# UDEV OPTION:

# Set to "yes" if you want to save /dev to a tarball on shutdown

# and restore it on startup.  This is useful if you have a lot of

# custom device nodes that udev does not handle/know about.

```

e poi continua... come vedi, il blocco

```
# Use this variable to control the /dev management behavior.

#  auto   - let the scripts figure out what's best at boot

#  devfs  - use devfs (requires sys-fs/devfsd)

#  udev   - use udev (requires sys-fs/udev)

#  static - let the user manage /dev

RC_DEVICES="auto"
```

è quello che interessa te.

questo viene da baselayout 1.11.12-r4. prova a controllare la tua versione.

poi prova a riemergerlo

----------

## f0llia

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ......
> 
> poi prova a riemergerlo

 

lo farei volentieri ... ma emerge non funziona...!

Durante l'install ci sono passaggi particolari da fare ? ho seguito la guida ...che posso aver sbagliato ?? ( Mi informo visto che credo che domani riformatterò per la 5 volta... e stavolta vorrei cercare di avere un'installazioen funzionante :°) )

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> lo farei volentieri ... ma emerge non funziona...!
> 
> Durante l'install ci sono passaggi particolari da fare ? ho seguito la guida ...che posso aver sbagliato ?? ( Mi informo visto che credo che domani riformatterò per la 5 volta... e stavolta vorrei cercare di avere un'installazioen funzionante :°) )

 

cosa vuol dire che emergenon funziona?

vedi di sistemarlo senza riformattare, non è windows!

----------

## f0llia

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vedi di sistemarlo senza riformattare, non è windows!

 

 :Laughing: 

Cmq se vuoi ti faccio vedere cosa c'e da poter risisetemare...(sono anche io di brescia  :Smile:  )

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> sono anche io di brescia

 

ueeeeeeeeeeeeee.... ma che strabello!

dopo mesi di militanza come unico esponente del popolo della nebbia, finalmente inizio a trovare qualcuno della mia terra

(madonna quante stronzate che scrivo, a volte)

cmq stiamo finendo OT. caccia fuori quell'errore, se vuoi tentare di risolverlo

----------

## f0llia

domattina riprendo il tutto e cerco di risolvere, la formattazione la tengo come ultima risorsa  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> domattina riprendo il tutto e cerco di risolvere, la formattazione la tengo come ultima risorsa 

 

meglio

----------

## f0llia

ho dovuto reinstallare il tutto stavolta partendo da stage 1... c'e qualcosa a cui prestare particolare attenzione ? stavolta vorrei concludere felicemente  :Razz: 

----------

## pistodj

io ho avuto lo stesso problema e l'ho risolto!!

ora nn ricordo precisamente come ma se può essere d'aiuto ho impostato temporaneamente al posto di ext3 l'ext2 perlomeno mi faceva boot...

spero sia il tuo caso!! 

seppur nn sia una soluzione prova a vedere che ti fà visto che per montartela te la montava in ext2 magari poò andar bene in fase di debug questa sol.

Ciao!!

----------

